# WARDS HAWTHORNE - help ID my new bike!



## thaibuddie (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello,
I just inherited this Wards Hawthorne bike which I love and would like to know more about (what year model or any info).  Also it does not appear to have the original stem - suggestions.  I need to replace the tires - suggestions.  THANKS!

WARDS HAWTHORNE

BADGE


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! That looks like an old klunker racer. How long ago was it "built?" The frame is a 40's Cleveland welding. Do you have any pictures of the rear dropouts?

More info here.

http://clunkers.net/history.html


----------



## thaibuddie (Jul 8, 2008)

COOL! I live in Marin County so that makes sense.  Here are the pictures of the dropouts.  Any more information is appreciated.

DROPOUT 1

DROPOUT 2

DECAL


THANKS!


----------



## Langsmer (Jul 8, 2008)

Yep, looks like a post war CWC. There are other guys on the site that can tell you more. I bet some of those guys on the Klunker sites would love to get ahold of some pictures of your bike, and could give you more info on it.

Looks like you have a little piece of mountain bike history!


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jul 9, 2008)

> I live in Marin County so that makes sense



Ha, totally called that one, I saw the pictures and new that thing has logged some miles on mount tam. Do you know who owned it originally?  
-Nolan


----------



## thaibuddie (Jul 10, 2008)

My wife's uncle (who has lived at the foot of Mt. Tam most of his life) just gave it to me.  I don't see him very often, but will have to find out more.  It sure is a nice ride..
Thanks everybody!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi,

Check out the posts for Cleveland Welding serial numbers on this site on the Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965 forum.

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2705

We have been collecting serial numbers and attempting to make sense of the data generated.  It appears that the frame of your bike was probably produced just after CWC bicycle production resumed in 1946. If you would be willing to post a picture of the serial number on the crank hanger we could see how it compares to other frames from that period. 

Thanks

Phil


----------

